
The Gig Economy Facilitates Entrepreneurship [pdf] - jdikatz
https://bfi.uchicago.edu/wp-content/uploads/BFI_WP_202021.pdf
======
jdikatz
"Launching with a Parachute: The Gig Economy and New Business Formation." NBER
WP update (gated):
[https://www.nber.org/papers/w27183](https://www.nber.org/papers/w27183)

